# psu



## 20machinm (Jun 1, 2007)

any1 know a good, stable psu around the 500W mark that has sum lighting in too? I found loads gd quality ones but non with LEDs n stuff ...


----------



## Garb3 (Jun 1, 2007)

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=575387


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 1, 2007)

I have an Antec TrueBlue 480W. Great PSU with blue LEDs.


----------



## 20machinm (Jun 1, 2007)

ah cheers, know where i can get 1? and does that range go into the 500W region?


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 1, 2007)

These 500-550W Rosewill PSUs with blue LEDs would be decent choices as well:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182017
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182016
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182030
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182044

Are you in the US or somewhere else?


----------



## rampage (Jun 1, 2007)

I go with OCZ, i think they start around 700 watt these days but they have realy good amps on the 12v and they run nice and quiet and have blue lighting. Oh and dont for get there cheap  $200 Australian


----------



## 20machinm (Jun 1, 2007)

cheers pal


----------



## rampage (Jun 1, 2007)

Thats ok, its good to know we can help


----------



## 20machinm (Jun 1, 2007)

yeh the ocz is lookin good atm. http://www.xcase.co.uk/p/293224/OCZ-GAMEXSTREAM-OCZ600GXSSLI-600W-A/PFC----.htm


----------



## rampage (Jun 1, 2007)

Im using the 700watt gameX and its more then enough juice,   check my rig listing for a Comparison, btw what system are you trying to run with it?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 1, 2007)

Alternatively, if you just want something in the 500W range, Hiper Type R's are pretty good, they are modular, have decent efficiency, are fairly priced for the quality and have a decent Wattage > Amperage rail ratio, they also come with pretty Blue LED's!!  You can get them in a 530 and 580 watt versions, I suppose you would call them "mid ranged".  Some derivitives do and some dont have the LED's so you just need to check before ordering, a review on them is here:

http://www.extremeoverclocking.com/reviews/cases/Hiper_TypeR_580W_1.html


----------



## Judas (Jun 1, 2007)

*Tagan TG600-U35*

Tagan are good too  

http://www.tagan.com/index.php?c_id=32&products_id=145&p_cata_id=70#ld


----------



## bruins004 (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey man,

Take a look at this thread under the PSU section http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=30822

PSUs are not all about Watts.
What is important about them is the Amps on the 12V line (since this is the line that powers your components).

I must say that out of all of those choices the Tagan and Hiper seem like the best ones.
The first one that was posted is a generic POS PSU so please dont get that one.
OCZs latest PSU (the GameXStream) is not very good at all and they die pretty easily.
The reason for that is bc of the high amount of ripple they have.
I wouldnt trust OCZ anymore since their quality (just like Antecs) are not good anymore and you can do better elsewhere.


----------



## rampage (Jun 1, 2007)

bruins004 said:


> Hey man,
> 
> Take a look at this thread under the PSU section http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=30822
> 
> ...




I have had the exact oppiste experance with tagon and ocz, ive had a few tagons give up the ghost where i have never had a ocz produce die yet. (as far as i am aware tagons are prity much the same design as the ocz psu's but manufactured with lower quality parts)


----------



## bruins004 (Jun 1, 2007)

rampage said:


> I have had the exact oppiste experance with tagon and ocz, ive had a few tagons give up the ghost where i have never had a ocz produce die yet. (as far as i am aware tagons are prity much the same design as the ocz psu's but manufactured with lower quality parts)



When is the last time you owned a Tagan?
They once used a lesser quality OEM and thats when people's PSUs were dying.
Since then they went back to their old OEM and now they are back to their old, good quality.

However, OCZ has recently done what Antec did a year ago.
And that was switch OEMs so they would spend less on parts now.
Due to this OCZ's quality has fallen and many of the GameXStreams are dying in less than a year.
Not just that but if you look at the reviews you will see that it has a high excessive ripple.
Now what that means is that the output of the PSU highly fluctuates (which is never good).
This will affect the effeciency of the PSU, the life of the PSU and your components, and the OCing capabilities.

I used to love OCZ, I still have my PowerStream and love it.
But they have slipped in quality and I can no longer recommend them bc now there are better buys out there.
One of the best buys out there right now are all of the Corsair PSUs.
They are 85 percenet effecient (highest efficiency thus far out of all PSUs), they are modular and they are conservatively rated (the rated wattage is based off of average output, not max like what all other companies do).


----------



## rampage (Jun 1, 2007)

ok, thanks for clearing that up brunis004, i was wrong, i went through 2 tagons before my last upgrade 4 months ago, (i did the upgrade thinking my mobo was dead, decided to buy a whole new rig and it ended up being the psu..... the old rig works fine now, after i gave it away


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 1, 2007)

bruins004 said:


> When is the last time you owned a Tagan?
> They once used a lesser quality OEM and thats when people's PSUs were dying.
> Since then they went back to their old OEM and now they are back to their old, good quality.
> 
> ...



LISTEN to bruins004 as I had two OCZ 1000watts PSU's and and that was within 30 days after the second one , I just threw it in the trash becuase I did not feel like rma'ing it again and the next time have it destroy somthing on the mobo too and was too honest to sell garbage like that to someone else!


----------



## bruins004 (Jun 1, 2007)

rampage said:


> ok, thanks for clearing that up brunis004, i was wrong, i went through 2 tagons before my last upgrade 4 months ago, (i did the upgrade thinking my mobo was dead, decided to buy a whole new rig and it ended up being the psu..... the old rig works fine now, after i gave it away



No problem at all.
Thats what we are here for to help each other.
Sorry to hear about your old rig 
That is never fun.

The worst thing is when the mobo dies bc you have to take everything out and its a pain.

Also, I would never recommend a Rosewill since you never know who makes their PSUs for them.
Also, they are cheap for a reason (crap parts in them).


----------



## rampage (Jun 1, 2007)

its all cool, im glad my old rig died it gave me a reason to buy my new rig


----------



## bruins004 (Jun 1, 2007)

DRDNA said:


> LISTEN to bruins004 as I had two OCZ 1000watts PSU's and and that was within 30 days after the second one , I just threw it in the trash becuase I did not feel like rma'ing it again and the next time have it destroy somthing on the mobo too and was too honest to sell garbage like that to someone else!



Yea they just havent been the same since the GameXStreams came out.
Its like they rushed the product.
Also, you can notice that they def. get cheaper parts since OCZ PSUs are relatively cheap now.
When the PowerStreams were out, they were very expensive PSUs.

THe funny thing with the 1000W PSUs is it seems a lot of companies have just went to get high wattage PSUs out without bothering with other important factors, like effeciency, overhead, overheating (lol).
Everyone is just pushing out these 1000W+ PSUs and a lot of them are dying.
The reason for that is bc they are built with crap parts to keep cost down, they are putting too much stress on the multiple 12V rails, and there is just too much heat being generated in the PSU.
They have to research this area more and make their PSUs more reliable.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 1, 2007)

try my psu 500w really stable and its a kind of grey chrome glows green and has 2 green led fans with neon green sleeving ill find u a link in just a sec.

here ya go sweet psu


----------



## bruins004 (Jun 1, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> try my psu 500w really stable and its a kind of grey chrome glows green and has 2 green led fans with neon green sleeving ill find u a link in just a sec.
> 
> here ya go sweet psu



I would strongly suggest against that PSU as well.
The original X-Connects are not great and blew up on many people.
The X2-Connects are much better, but are still low quality compared to other brands. (take a look at the reviews)

Hell, I would pick and OCZ and Antec over an Ultra anyday.

Ultra is not a high quality brand and most PSUs with LEDs are high quality.

As I said either go Hiper or Tagan.
Also, if you want other good brands take a look at the thread I linked.
Remember, never skimp on the PSU, it can take all your other parts with it.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 1, 2007)

The PSU is like health insurance for your parts.


----------



## 20machinm (Jun 1, 2007)

so err is the OCZ is out, anybody know a good one that has pretty lights too lol?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 1, 2007)

There are a few good ones out there, high reliability and good amperage are a must within the confines of budget of course, I had the impression he didnt want to spend too much which is why I suggested the Hyper type R 530 or 580, personally I like Seasonic and Enermax but we are talking bucks here.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 1, 2007)

Are you completely set on having an LED power supply? They're quite limited, and the top brands tend not to have them. Don't let these guys daunt you. A good mid-quality PSU is still going to treat you well. Hell, I have a PowerMan or something power supply in a 4-year-old prebuilt computer that's still running. I had a hard drive in that system that I'm still using now for small-scale backup.

Rosewill has quite a few LED PSUs, and they're of decent quality. The Ultra isn't really that bad either. These guys have the _exceptional performance_ mindset, which isn't a bad thing, but it doesn't seem like you're looking for top-notch.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 1, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> Are you completely set on having an LED power supply? They're quite limited, and the top brands tend not to have them. Don't let these guys daunt you. A good mid-quality PSU is still going to treat you well. Hell, I have a PowerMan or something power supply in a 4-year-old prebuilt computer that's still running. I had a hard drive in that system that I'm still using now for small-scale backup.
> 
> Rosewill has quite a few LED PSUs, and they're of decent quality. The Ultra isn't really that bad either. These guys have the _exceptional performance_ mindset, which isn't a bad thing, but it doesn't seem like you're looking for top-notch.



The Hyper is mid ranged which is why I recommended it


----------



## Grings (Jun 1, 2007)

the zalman heatpipe ones are pretty good an i *think* they have led's


----------



## 20machinm (Jun 1, 2007)

yeh i think ill just look for a good psu, no LEDs bcos like neptune said, the good makes dont really do them and thanx for your Hiper info Tat, but I can't get them in the UK which is where i live 
So Enermax or Seasonic are good makes? not Antec or OCZ...


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 1, 2007)

Here's how I would rank those four:

1. Seasonic
2. Antec
3. OCZ
4. Enermax


----------



## bruins004 (Jun 1, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> Here's how I would rank those four:
> 
> 1. Seasonic
> 2. Antec
> ...



I believe you are being quite generous to both OCZ and Antec.  Their OEM parts are now worse than Enermax's.

The reason I didnt and wont recommend the Rosewill and the Ultra is bc you can get better for your money such as Hiper.
Def. worth looking at those.
Also, the X-Connects are def. not recommended since they use cheap parts.
If you are going Ultra, than go any other line of their PSUs (but I wouldnt recommend it).


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 1, 2007)

20machinm said:


> yeh i think ill just look for a good psu, no LEDs bcos like neptune said, the good makes dont really do them and thanx for your Hiper info Tat, but I can't get them in the UK which is where i live
> So Enermax or Seasonic are good makes? not Antec or OCZ...



Yes you can! I live in UK, they are everywhere!  ANd I have had 3 Antec's and none have lasted 6 months


----------



## 20machinm (Jun 1, 2007)

ah nice lol/ umm where? online dealers?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 1, 2007)

20machinm said:


> ah nice lol/ umm where? online dealers?



Well this is their top of the range unit, just read 2 reviews on this particular model, beat a Tagan, Enermax and seasonic, I will have to google again cause I closed the friggin window  This is not cheap but it has the blue LED as well as being high end, just read the reviews.....60 of them, almost all 5 star.  This beast is seriously cool:

http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/98564


----------



## 20machinm (Jun 2, 2007)

lol you're rite, it is seriously cool, cheers mate, that goin in my rig


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 2, 2007)

20machinm said:


> lol you're rite, it is seriously cool, cheers mate, that goin in my rig



Always a pleasure! It is pricey but it's their top model, look very tasty, performs excellently but google first to see if you can find the same model cheaper.


----------



## 20machinm (Jun 2, 2007)

rgr


----------

